
Assessing efficiency of changes in land use for mitigating climate change [pdf] - doener
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0757-z.epdf?referrer_access_token=I7UR5g-NP-JvG8VPiosw1dRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PXM0q98wVc5Cye9177r-q8sNyzReL1wHb1-jY_I6qP66ClTmdoclsh_ooUZbWWgCkeTL17k3xx9hpnAUvS1lQRjnA3nc7fFVQAnBsXhOxnBDnGatsN9uObfrvJNQvIa8dfcEQzSc19K-qx-NZU776puJ3lMvsiikh0NYDfxKrCWgIN3vm0Uas7j1BKLeFKCADi8Ez40nz9DhaIDSLDFis8_JgcBChg0F8naEMiu_3pCbkbzUNedjKlPV_Tjj-5bQOXrMhXkvaG4w-D91SoQEhhmllghNRbyeXArS_MSdfy_Q%3D%3D&tracking_referrer=www.spektrum.de
======
mirimir
That URL isn't working for me.

The Nature URL:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0757-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0757-z)

The DOI:
[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-018-0757-z](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-018-0757-z)

Sci-Hub is doing a bad gateway fail.

Damn.

------
benj111
The abstract seems to present an either/or

Can you not do both? Eg Hugelkultur or terra preta.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hügelkultur](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hügelkultur)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_preta](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_preta)

------
sparsely
Biofuels come accross really badly by their measures.

